# Passport stamping airport



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi guys, 
My girlfriend is flying to Oman tomorrow and then returning to Dubai on the next flight, my question is......when she lands in Oman as she will have an exit stamp when leaving Dubai airport does she has to have her passport stamped in Oman or can she just follow for connecting flights and fly back to Dubai and then get stamped back in again? 

Advice please


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this for a visa run? She should have both exit and entry stamps for both countries.


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, I have already done the same trip without the entry stamp into Oman but I came back into Dubai on a work visa not holiday......?


----------

